# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Αγορά νέου βουλγάρικου SIP αριθμού.

## alex1

Παιδιά καλησπέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά Υπάρχει κάποιος provider Βουλγάρικος η Ελληνικός ο οποίος μπορεί να μας δώσει SIP αριθμό ???  με ετήσια χρέωση.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## tsatali22

Η omnivoice εχει

----------


## georgep138

Λάθος, συγνώμην.

----------


## prometheas

www.zadarma.com

----------


## Tony_Ts

Καταλαβαίνω πως είναι παλιό το θέμα, θα ήθελα όμως να προσθέσω μια πληροφορία που δεν έχει αναφερθεί (και δεν την ήξερα ούτε εγώ μέχρι πρόσφατα) κι ίσως βοηθήσει μελλοντικούς επισκέπτες. Αριθμό Βουλγαρίας έχει και η easycall.gr (disclaimer)

----------

